# estar mais perdido que cego em tiroteio



## Sea turtle

Buenos días

creo que ustedes conocen la frase "estar mais perdido que cego em tiroteio", quisiera saber si mi traducción al español está bien: 
estou perdido como un ciego en el tiroteio.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vanda

Para mim está bom, vamos ver o que dizem os nativos.


----------



## willy2008

Estoy perdido como ciego en tiroteo, o estoy mas perdido que ciego en tiroteo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Literalmente essa é que é a traduçao, mas na Espanha fraseologicamente di-se _estar perdido como un pulpo _(polvo) _en un garaje_ (_parking_).


----------



## anaczz

O que estaria fazendo um polvo numa garagem? 
Em português a que mais gosto é "Mais perdido que cachorro que caiu da mudança"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Traduzir literalmente não é garantia que a expressão exista no outro idioma, e algumas vezes (não é o caso aqui), que sequer seja entendida.


----------



## ElSoberano

HAHA mas perdido que un pulpo en el garaje jaja  Chévere!!

Pues casi todas estas frases se dan a entender que uno está perdidísimo sin saber su paradero!
Otras frases que he escuchado 
1. Estoy más perdido que una cabra!

2. Estoy más perdido que una *puta* en la calle! 
 A segunda e muita grossura mais não tem significado ruim. Mas e engraçado no espanhol, dependendo quem esta ouvindo!!

Suerte e Saudade!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creo ya haber escuchado "estar más perdido que una cabra".


----------



## ElSoberano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creo ya haber escuchado "estar más perdido que una cabra".



Cierto, es chistoso no? Mi padre mucho lo dice.
Cómo sea, la perdición inesperada, cuando no está de ocio y tiene muchas cosas que hacer, es irritante aveces.


----------



## didi2009

A tradução "Estar perdido como un ciego en un tiroteo" não está errada, mas é uma tradução literal. A expressão semelhante que conheço em espanhol é "*estar perdido como turco en la neblina*". Essa frase é fruto de uma deformação e para entendê-la há que dividi-la em duas. Primeiro é necessário esclarecer que "turca" na Espanha  é sinônimo de embriaguez. Por quê? Surgiu do vinho puro, sem batizar, rotulado como "vino moro" ou "vino turco". Daí nasceu a expressão "agarrarse una turca" que significa ficar bêbado. E quanto à neblina? É produto da criatividade  popular que imaginou as peripeéias que um bêbado deveria fazer para chegar a casa em meio à uma densa niebla.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

didi2009 said:


> A tradução "Estar perdido como un ciego en un tiroteo" não está errada, mas é uma tradução literal. A expressão semelhante que conheço em espanhol é "*estar perdido como turco en la neblina*". Essa frase é fruto de uma deformação e para entendê-la há que dividi-la em duas. Primeiro é necessário esclarecer que "turca" na Espanha  é sinônimo de embriaguez. Por quê? Surgiu do vinho puro, sem batizar, rotulado como "vino moro" ou "vino turco". Daí nasceu a expressão "agarrarse una turca" que significa ficar bêbado. E quanto à neblina? É produto da criatividade  popular que imaginou as peripeéias que um bêbado deveria fazer para chegar a casa em meio à uma densa niebla.



É bom de saber isso.  Valeu!


----------



## Imuhar

Aqui na Venezuela existe um que diz: _"Más perdido que perro en autopista" _sempre riu quando o escuto... coitado do cachorrinho!!


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina , mas perdido que perro en cancha de bochas.


----------



## araceli

Más desorientado que perro en bote.


----------



## Taiguara

No Brasil, temos também uma outra expressão, um pouco mais grosseira, porém engraçada: "Mais perdido que filho da puta em dia dos pais"

"Más perdido que hijo de puta en el día del padre"


----------



## didi2009

Taiguara said:


> No Brasil, temos também uma outra expressão, um pouco mais grosseira, porém engraçada: "Mais perdido que filho da puta em dia dos pais"
> 
> "Más perdido que hijo de puta en el día del padre"



Essa é nova para mim! Boa! mas essa só entre amigos, né? Num texto não dá... rsss


----------



## Imuhar

didi2009 said:


> Essa é nova para mim! Boa! mas essa só entre amigos, né? Num texto não dá... rsss



jajajaja esta buena...

"Más perdido que Adán el día de las madres", es más suave  

Saludos


----------



## didi2009

Imuhar said:


> jajajaja esta buena...
> 
> "Más perdido que Adán el día de las madres", es más suave
> 
> Saludos



Essa foi boa! ...rsss


----------

